# Overture 28 in the upcoming PCA GA (addressing Revoice)



## JTB.SDG (Jun 19, 2019)

I came across this today; I think it's an excellent summary of what the Scriptures deny and affirm about sexual orientation. Please read and share as you feel led. 

Part 1: https://www.theaquilareport.com/res...ture-28-at-the-pca-general-assembly-part-one/

Part 2: https://www.theaquilareport.com/res...ture-28-at-the-pca-general-assembly-part-two/

Reactions: Like 2


----------

